# running or lifting weights



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Which do you prefer?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I run. 24 miles a week if the weather cooperates.
I could use some light weights though. It might help with my speed.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

weights any day, man im so unfit


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

I prefer lifting. I have to force myself to run.


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

Like to do both but only have time for running at the moment.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

definitely running. I don't understand lifting weights just for the sake of lifting weights.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

^Building strength? Gaining weight? Those are my motivations for lifting.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

i prefer lifting as well because running bores the **** out of me. i force myself to do everything though for the fear of relapsing into obesity. but just something about doing 5x5 weights seems to be easier to concentrate through than just 45-50 minutes of running or on the bike or whatnot. and weights are good for you, its not always just for show.


----------



## Maji (Mar 30, 2011)

When I go through my work-out pshases I do both. I believe in balance and getting the best of both worlds.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I do both, but right now I prefer lifting weights.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

Weights. It's easier (running is brutal), I prefer a bulky body to a runner's body, I love feeling strong at all times, people are less likely to F with you, it helps with picking up heavy stuff in everyday life, and the 'pump' caused by intense muscle contractions feels fantastic.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I like both. Lately, I have been mostly lifting weights though.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I do weights on my weight days, and running on my cardio days. I like both, but running gives me a greater sense of accomplishment, because long distance running was something I had a lot of difficulty with when I was a teenager because I was fat. Lifting weights has also given me confidence in walking through dark alleys.


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Running!


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

I prefer weights. I love that feeling in my muscles after a brutal workout. Running is good but I get bored so easily.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I like the runners high, I don't do any weights just chin up/ push ups.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Lifting hands down. Only run because my bounces on all the damn wall if we don't.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Between the two, lifting weights.

But my favorite thing is to use an exercise bike.


----------



## reck0n3r (Jul 2, 2011)

There's no narcissism involved with running...
I do both, but if I had to choose one, weights for sure.

I'd rather play b-ball/hockey/soccer/any sport instead of run, and always take up the opportunity when presented. The competitive juices usually squeeze more intensity out of a person, whereas its easy to get lackadaisical with running/cardio (even though I really take it to extremes), it's just not the same. Plus playing sports instills a competitive spirit, which is good for the soul (and for social anxiety )


----------



## footballtrinka (Jul 3, 2011)

*cross training*

Hey i read your post and wanted to tell you that running AND lifting weights are great but it depends on what your goal is u can email me!! [email protected]


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

I do weights. However, since I'm 43 - I have to do a little cardio.


----------



## Zionblue (Jul 4, 2011)

I like to trail run in nature, you have to concentrate on your stride and your building leg muscle and burning more calorues. Being in nature, breathing fresh air, feeling good and calming the mind there nothing better. Its one of favs


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Definitely lifting weights. I absolutely hate running. If I have to run, I prefer it to be when I am playing a sport. If I'm running just to run, I feel like I want to kill myself.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

I like lifting weights, and I choose to jump rope instead of running because running is hard on all your joints and your feet. You'd think it'd be the other way around, but the way the energy is transferred is apparently safer in jump rope, plus you burn more calories. You burn more calories working out too, plus you build muscle. But running isn't bad!


----------



## Jaysy (Jun 10, 2011)

It's important to do both in my view. I'd probably do more running but i use weights as well.

Whatever gets you sweating is good whether you're looking to lose weight, tone up, or just keep fit.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I do both but I have really come to love running alot!  (which might be because of the fantastic runner's high I get :lol)


----------



## hodson01 (Jul 7, 2011)

Running is much helpful and have the much better one impact on the health....
Weight lifting has also it's value and no one can ignore its importance... 
Both have good one results at its own place....

San Francisco Weight Loss


----------



## Leeroythedeecoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Les Mills Combat and running. Les Mills Combat is a mixed martial arts workout program. i think its something like 8 different styles of martial arts combined together. Its also a great cardio workout and there is weight lifting involved as well.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Cross train. When I'm actively training, I'll run in the morning and lift in the evening. Now, I do one or the other with about 20 minutes cardio before and after lifting. I really like to mix things up with cross country, climbing, and more dynamic lifting.


----------



## skogbrann (Jan 29, 2013)

I have found out that I really love running, so prefer that. I never really lift weights


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Definitely running.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

I prefer running. I hate weights.


----------



## Leeroythedeecoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Should mention that with the les mills combat, weights are dumbells from 5 to 30 pounds, but they are optional. As someone that hasn't been much of a fighter, its a nice confidence boost to learn how to in the comfort of my room. If money is an issue, just download utorrent, and peerblock (for security if your feel the need) then go to piratebay and download it.


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

I've always loved running.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I do both everyday.


----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

I much prefer running. I managed to run 3km non-stop the other day which is significantly better than I could ever dream of doing over a year ago. I have started using free weights a little but I dont really know what I'm doing with them.


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

Cardio is important, but weights keep your whole body more youthful as you age.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Younique said:


> I much prefer running. I managed to run 3km non-stop the other day which is significantly better than I could ever dream of doing over a year ago. I have started using free weights a little but I dont really know what I'm doing with them.


It's not easy at the beginning!

I am coming up on my 13th anniversary of running. That first year....that first run! I did 0.75mi (1.2km) and nearly vomited! I had no idea I was that out of shape at 23. By the end of the first summer, I was running 2mi (3.2km) three times a week.

Now, schedule permitting....I run 6mi (9.8km) four times a week. It keeps the Paxil fat in check.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

lifting weights because i want to gain mass, for running i'd much prefer sprinting than jogging


----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's not easy at the beginning!
> 
> I am coming up on my 13th anniversary of running. That first year....that first run! I did 0.75mi (1.2km) and nearly vomited! I had no idea I was that out of shape at 23. By the end of the first summer, I was running 2mi (3.2km) three times a week.
> 
> Now, schedule permitting....I run 6mi (9.8km) four times a week. It keeps the Paxil fat in check.


Wow that is a big improvement. I hope to be able to run 9.8km nonstop someday too though it seems like that wont be happening for a while. I was half dead by the time I finished 3km


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Do both cot damn you


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Porque no los dos?


----------



## moxy (Feb 17, 2013)

they both have benefits but personally weights is my choice, weights wont get u realy fit like running dose but weight training widens artery's improving circulation. the more muscle u have the more calories u burn even just sitting still. think hard train easy!! :boogie


----------



## kungfuchicken (Feb 18, 2013)

Lifting.

I like to do my cardio too but I don't like running much since my goal is to lose weight.

I prefer to go with higher intensity cardio exercises that burn more calories in a shorter amount of time.


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

Both


----------



## adamoman (Feb 23, 2013)

definately prefer lifting weights, its basically my drug. A lot of bbers and gym rats also tend to suffer from SA i've noticed.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Neither. But I like weight machines. I hate running with a fiery passion, it's pure torture.


----------



## Sagacious (Jun 29, 2010)

I prefer lifting weights, I only do cardio sometimes for heart health and the other health benefits. If I was to do cardio I would prefer swimming, but sometimes I'll do the treadmill on high speed for short sprints, the same way you would do sets for lifting weights.


----------



## da kewliest (Jan 22, 2013)

weights are much easier, but I feel much more accomplished and better after i run. plus cardio is the best thing for you.


----------



## Adwian (Feb 25, 2013)

Running! Nothing compares. Just strap on my forerunner and go get lost.


----------



## harbringer (Feb 26, 2013)

Three days of full body strength training using barbells plus density training, and the rest of them depending on how i feel i do bodyweight conditioning and sprints either uphill or a flat track. Throw in a water filled swiss ball carries and conditioning. Not the strongest or the most conditioned guy in the world but i do the hard yards with consistency and commitment. All training doesnt matter how stupid it looks you got a progression template, some way to push through the plateaus, recovery and nutrition dialed in you are good to go.


----------



## patientx (Feb 27, 2013)

Definitely weights if I had to choose between the two.

I need it to build up muscle.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Lifting weights. I HATE running, but I do love the feeling after. I just feel like I am going to die and my throat really hurts. Lifting weights is a stress reliever for me. Very meditating.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Running is the best for my weight loss and mood, but weights are more accessible; they're staring at me right now. That's probably what I should be doing instead of puttering on here :/


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm getting into running a bit now. I'm going to actually time 5k tomorrow, just to get a sense of where I'm at.It should give me something to aim for so I run a bit faster, at the moment I just jog casually for twentyfive minutes.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Both but i usually dont run much anymore unless im doing hiit,im usually incline walking or on the stairmaster


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Running. Not that I exactly lift weights very often.


----------

